
SysAdmins Arena: beta testers invite list is open - hopster
http://wwww.sysadminsarena.com
======
alexgotoi
The link has a typo. The correct one is www.sysadminsarena.com

------
material
When will start the beta testing?

~~~
hopster
We hope mid December will start. Will announce all subscribers one week
before.

